# Hi!!



## TheComputerGremlin (May 8, 2008)

After spending much time on a turtle forum, I decided to look for a cat forum. And here it is!

I have had a cat since I was born. My mom adopted Tasha, a beautiful black long haired cat when I was 3 months old. My first sibling! We grew up and old together. She passed away at 13, after all our vet could determine was a form of cancer got her. It was very sad. But then my mom let my brother and me pick out our next cat! So, we asked specifically for gray cats. My mom contacted a local foster group and as soon as they got in a set of gray kittens, we went to see them. My brother picked up this tiny fuzzy gray one. And then I saw her and fell in love! I quickly stole her from my brother and she became truly my first baby cat. Her name was Smokey. My brother got her sister and named her Fiki, after Rafiki from the Lion King. Smokey was my devoted little baby. She had a purr that defined her. You could hear her purr before she even walked into the room. Each evening I would call out "Smokey, it's time for bed" and she would diligently follow me into my room and sleep with me all night. Sadly, after only a short 4 years, she passed away. She had something go wrong with her kidneys. Her sister, however, is still alive and going to be 13 this year. She's still living with my mother, as she took to her rather than my brother. My brother brought home a new cat about two years ago, a little tuxedo-ish cat he named Oscar. Oscar and Fiki share my parents house with my brother.

Anyways, enough sad stories! So, I finally moved out of the house and got married and my husband really wanted a pet. But we were living in an apartment and so a dog was out of the question. He was skeptically about cats, since his family only ever had dogs. We went to the local humane society to scout out the area and needless to say, we came home with two little kittens. My kitten was a feisty little girl, filled with hiss and spit. Much to my dismay, the humane society worker told me she was going home on a "belly full of mommy's milk". YIKES!! She was unfortunately shock-weined and so she has some issues with socialization. But she's my little angel Molly. She loves bagpipes, she'll sing along with them. She is also very active and plays with her mice all by herself. She's a healthy 15 pounds. Now, the little devil my husband picked out is named Mysti. Devil is putting it kindly. He comes walking over with this little black ball of fuzz and says, "I want it." Her eye is dripping, she looks sick and confused. My first instinct is that this cat is ill. But they tested her and determined that she was infected with a virus, so now when she gets stressed, her eye runs. They warned us that she may lose the eye some day, but we're hoping not and monitoring her eyesight. She took instantly to my husband, so much so that she gets angry when he spends time with me! She's a not so healthy 15 pounds, but we have no way to control her food intake. Her favorite activities include sleeping and cuddling with MY husband.

Wow, that's a lot! We're up in Upstate NY right now, looking into moving in the future. I also have a turtle (hence the turtle forums), he's a recent addition about 6 months ago. Oh, and he's in love with my Molly cat, he is fascinated when she comes over to see him.

Hope to meet a lot of cat friends on this board!


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome! :2kitties


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome to you and your kitties. I think several members here have turtles also.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome and hello! Loved the intros, looking forward to hearing more


----------



## TheComputerGremlin (May 8, 2008)

Oh, pictures! I posted them in the photo section, so here's the link.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------

